# 1995 schwarze 348 for 8,000



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

The sweeper has mitsubishi diesel front, and isuzu diesel rear. New hopper two years ago. 155,000 miles on the truck. 2,200 hours on the sweeper motor. Runs and drives great. Drive anywhere. Email for more info and pictures. [email protected]


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Info*

Please send more info on machine and pictures to [email protected] . Thanks......

Dave


----------

